# Grieg's Music



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

*Hi!
I've been recently listening to a lot of Grieg, and I like almost all of his solo piano works. His style is very uniquely "Norwegian" if that really means anything. Although I do really like his piano concertos and the Piano Sonata, I usually only listen to miniatures. Pieces over 10 minutes long just seem to have a musical feeling reflecting the size of the work. I was thinking that it would be fun to hear other people's opinions on his works. While writing this I'm listening to his Piano Sonata for the first time, and I really like it. Although it is one of Grieg's larger piano works, it's very easy to listen to IMO.

My list: 
Piano Sonata 3rd Movement (Alla Menuetto, ma poco piu lento)

Many of his lyric pieces (In the middle of this playlist I added a lot of my favorite of his lyric pieces: https://music.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLavI8d5_6o78dd_zWcf1cD32yIGk-Abi2)

Scenes from Folk Life (No. 2 specifically)

Ballade in G minor

That is all that I can confidently say is my favorite because I'm not very familiar with the rest of his piano works, and I have not gotten into any of his orchestral works (except for Peer Gynt).

One last thing, Grieg has a very unique style, but does anyone know of any other composers with a similar style?

Thanks to anyone that comments on this thread

-8j*


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I don't feel his style is unique, but his tunes are. I also like his miniatures more than the larger works. I don't feel other Norwegian composers like Svendson are as catchy as him, even though I hear a folk element in their stuff.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Sad to say, but I've heard most of Grieg's piano music and none of it captures my affection.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The _Lyric Pieces _by* Grieg* are of course important and attractive; some of the best recordings are those by Gilels, Nøkleberg and Lagerspetz. I wouldn't go with Austbø.

There was a whole trend of 'Nordic Heritage' music in the 19th century and many composers influenced by it, of course, but Grieg was one of the more innovative in the field, some calling him a sort of proto-Bartok in his folksiness; it's been a while since I dwelled more into the subject, but some good bets regarding other composers writing piano music partly similar would be

- *Sinding*, piano music.
- *Sjögren*, piano music, including sonatas;
- *Stenhammar,* piano music, though there isn't that much;
- *Sibelius* ... ;
- *J.P.E. Hartmann*, piano music, including sonatas.

*N.W. Gade *is probably less relevant, the same applies to *Backer-Grøndahl*.

*Langgaard *wrote a lot of wildly varying piano music, worth trying; *Rangström* likewise belongs to a later generation, but I find his few piano works worth hearing (_Mälar Legends_). The piano works of *Peterson-Berger* are popular and folksy (_Frösöblomster_), like the _Lyric Pieces_, but I personally find them a bit too idyllic and conservative. And there are further Finnish composers too, such as *Palmgren, Melartin* and *Merikanto*.

And in the long run, I think you might like *Janacek'*s magnificent piano works too, maybe *Poulenc* and *Villa-Lobos *as well.


----------



## BenG (Aug 28, 2018)

His string quartet is a very thrilling and highly dramatic work. I highly recommend listening to it, in particular the 1st movement.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A good way into his (excellent) orchestral works could be the Holberg suite. Start with the piano version, then play the orchestral one.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

BenG said:


> His string quartet is a very thrilling and highly dramatic work. I highly recommend listening to it, in particular the 1st movement.


I can't decide if I like the first movement, _very_ dramatic. Definitely different from what I usually listen to. The Romanze and the Intermezzo movements are much better than the first in fourth, but I might like it the more I listen to it.


----------



## 8j1010 (Aug 29, 2020)

Phil loves classical said:


> I don't feel his style is unique, but his tunes are. I also like his miniatures more than the larger works. I don't feel other Norwegian composers like Svendson are as catchy as him, even though I hear a folk element in their stuff.


I really like Svendsen's Norwegian Rhapsodies, the first one sounds very happy and uplifting.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I really, really enjoy Grieg's orchestral music. It's beautiful, entertaining, well-scored and doesn't outstay its welcome. The Bis set is terrific - performances, sound, value...If you're not sure, the Jarvi set is a great introduction.














Another composer whose piano music is very much in the Grieg vein is the Russian Anatole Lyadov. Love this, too.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

8j1010 said:


> One last thing, Grieg has a very unique style, but does anyone know of any other composers with a similar style?


Geirr Tveitt? Try the Hardanger Tunes or piano concertos


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Just finished re-reading Kon-Tiki for first time in decades. Too bad Grieg wasn't around to write a Kon-Tiki Suite!


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Grieg's Music?

I'm generally not one for really pretty high-Romantic music by Schubert, Schumann, Mendelssohn, Chopin; but Grieg, who came along about a generation later, but composed along the same lines, is an exception.

While Grieg is most well known for the _Peer Gynt Suits_, to me the Grieg trifecta is the _Piano Concerto_, _Piano Sonata_, and the _String Quartet_, all among the finest in the respective genres in the Romantic era period, bar none.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I would suggest that you can't go wrong with Grieg. Though much of his music is quite well known, it seldom loses its spark or freshness. And the surprises one finds in the less familiar pieces are treasures. Grieg, along with Tchaikovsky, comprised much of my introduction into classical music, and I remain a devoted fan. I never tire of the great Piano Concerto or the Peer Gynt Suites or the Holberg Suite ... or the Lyrical Pieces for solo piano ....

Among the items in my collection is the Brilliant Classics box set -- 21 CDs:















Well worth the purchase for one looking into the music of Grieg.

In my Literature/Theatre life I found great pleasure in the plays of Ibsen, and Grieg serves to complement that pleasure in a musical manner.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Grieg is one of those "lesser" composers that I like almost everything they did. His way appeals to me. Saint-Saens is another.


----------



## abrygida (5 mo ago)

E.Grieg - "Peer Gynt" Suite, "In the Hall of the Mountain King"


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

A friend of mine would love the fact that I sing "Sunday News, I'm Naked!" to Grieg's Arabian Dance, because this is exactly what the singer's singing in English, even though it's Norwegian. We used to make up silly lyrics to all sorts of Classical music, but to have the brilliant lyrics already there is a whole other ball game. Struck gold


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

5 similar great Composers include Schubert, Chopin, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, and Sibelius. The Romantic Era is the golden age to melodic music. 💯


----------

